# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  صرفا اطلاع رسانی نمایشگاه

## MMdibi

نمایشگاه کتاب تهران
https://book.icfi.ir/
اینترنتی هست
ارسال کتب هم کاملا رایگان است برای همه ناشران
بن تخفیف هم میشه گرفت
از فردا تا 6 بهمن

----------


## 1998

> نمایشگاه کتاب تهران
> https://book.icfi.ir/
> اینترنتی هست
> ارسال کتب هم کاملا رایگان است برای همه ناشران
> بن تخفیف هم میشه گرفت
> از فردا تا 6 بهمن


من الان داخل سایت اسم هر کدوم از کتاب های کنکوری رو که‌ می‌خوام میزنه نتیجه یافت نشد
کتاب ها هنوز داخل سایت بارگذاری نشدن یا من نمیتونم پیدا شون کنم ؟
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاع داری راهنماییم کنه

----------


## 1998

> سلام 
> سیستم جستجوی بدی داره
> از جستجو معمولیه استفاده نکن از جستجو پیشرفته استفاده کنی 
> برای عنوان کتاب فقط اسم درس رو بنویس مثلا بنویس عربی (اگه بنوبسی عربی میکروطلایی نمیاره)
> برای ناشر هم نشرالگو بزنی نمیاره باید بزنی الگو بقیه انتشاراتی ها هم اسم خودشون
> نوع کتاب هم کمک درسی بزن
> با این شیوه بری درست میاره


ممنونم لطف کردید که راهنمایی کردید

----------


## Hisen

*الان چه مزیتی نسبت به سایر بانک کتاب های آنلاین داره؟ 
تخفیف هاشون که همونه تازه بعضی از بانک کتاب ها تخفیفشون بیشتره .
*

----------


## Shah1n

> *الان چه مزیتی نسبت به سایر بانک کتاب های آنلاین داره؟ 
> تخفیف هاشون که همونه تازه بعضی از بانک کتاب ها تخفیفشون بیشتره .
> *


براي دانشجويان و طلاب كه ميتونن بن تخفيف تهيه كنن مناسبه

----------


## Hisen

*جالب شد .
دانشجو چطوری میتونه بن دانشجویی بگیره؟*

----------


## Shah1n

> *جالب شد .
> دانشجو چطوری میتونه بن دانشجویی بگیره؟*


از طريق سايت ketab.ir

----------


## ha.hg

معلوم نیست تا کی میخواد اینطوری باشه .
از بعدظهر سایت بسته شده :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ha.hg

> ارسال رایگان داره اما مزیت اصلی این هست که اگه دانشجو یا طلاب باشی (یا اگه تو فامیل داشته باشی) میتونی از بن اونا استفاده کنی که 40 درصد تخفیف تا 80 تومن دارن (مثلا 245 تومن کتاب بخری اول 20 درصد تخفیف نمایشگاه میخورد بعد 80 تومن هم ازش کم میشه میشه 120 تومن یعنی از نصف قیمت اصلی کمتر )
> اما اگه تو فامیل استاد دانشگاه یا اهل قلم و مدرس حوزه داشته باشید 50 درصد تخفیف تا 200 تومن میده . من کتاب سفارش دادم شد 494 اما با تخفیف نمایشگاه شد 395 و با بن 50 درصد شد 197 تومن


شما بن دانشجویی دارین ؟

----------


## Oxygen

از دسترس خارج شد

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
کسی از بن دانشجویی استفاده کرده ؟
کل کتاباام نزدیک به 200تومن شد ولی بازم ثبت نهایی صفحه بانک باز میشه و باید شماره کارت بدم  و پرداخت کنم.
خب پس اینکه بن هیچ فایده ای نداره که :Yahoo (2): 
لطفا راهنمایی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام 
> برای بن باید در اینجا اول ثبت نام کنی https://bon.tibf.ir/fa
> البته ظرفیت تکمیل شده بود که دوباره ظرفیت اضافه کردن اگه ثبت نام کردی نوشت به شما بن تعلق نگرفت به این شماره زنگ بزن *91009898-021 (حتما شماره باید به اسم کسی که بن میگیرد باشه)*


بن رو گرفتم قبلا.
کتابام به200نمیرسه ولی موقع ثبت نهایی میره به درگاه بانک  :Yahoo (2): 
خب  بن رو دارم ولی میگه مبلغ قابل پرداخت فلان تومن.

----------


## MMdibi

up روزه اخر هست

----------


## Mohamad_R

عشق کتاب هم تخفیف گذاشته +22 درصد که هم خودش داره!

Bahmn99 کدشه !  ( حروف بزرگ)

میتونید موج ازمون و کنکوریوم و هزار تست عمارلو رو اگه خواستین تهیه کنید چون اپدیت 1400 شدن! دوردنیا هم همینطور

----------


## 1998

> up روزه اخر هست


دو روز دیگه هم یعنی تا هشت بهمن تمدید کردن 
من که هنوز موفق نشدم کتاب از نمایشگاه بخرم

----------

